# Warnung vor Atera Heckträger



## BurnInHell (30. Dezember 2014)

Also eigentlich würde ich selbst von Atera nichts mehr kaufen, aber macht euch ein Bild und entscheidet: 

Ich habe im März einen Atera Starda Sport M2 gekauft. Der passte vom Öffnungswinkel sehr gut zu unseren langen Heckklappe, mit der andere Träger Probleme hatten, dh mit abgeklapptem Träger konnte man trotzdem die Klappe nicht öffnen. Bis vor kurzem gab es auch keine Probleme, bis dann am 10.12 der Haltearm aus der Verankerung gerissen ist und das Fahrrad dann quasi während der Fahrt auf die Straße umgefallen ist, noch gehalten von den Gurten an den Rädern und so noch ein paar Meter über die Straße geschleift worden ist. Ich möchte hinzufügen, dass ich gerade mit meinen Kindern hinten und der Schwiegermutter auf dem Beifahrersitz von der Kita gemütlich losgefahren bin und gerade kein Rennen gefahren habe. Die Geschichte ist bei höchstens 30km/h passiert.

Das Problem war, dass die einen Schraube (unter 3mm Durchmesser) gerissen ist. Ich nehme an, laut Atera ist diese Schraube völlig ausreichend Dimensioniert um die entstehenden Kräfte aufzufangen, nach meiner unqualifizierten Meinung aber ist diese Schraube völlig unterdimensioniert. Schaut euch mal die gerissene Schraube auf dem Foto an:




An dem Tag hatten wir Frost, und das wird die Festigkeit der Schraube sicher nicht erhöht haben.

Übrigens: ich glaube als Kunde kann man diese Schraube nicht gegen eine bessere (größerer Durchmesser, höhere Festigkeitsklasse) tauschen, weil diese in einem verpressten Teil sitzt. Auch wenn ich einen nagelneuen Träger bekomme, kommt da kein Fahrrad von mir drauf.

Ich denke mir, dass es ja nicht in erster Linie um den Ärger mit dem Hersteller geht hier auf Garantieansprüchen sitzen zu bleiben. Bei mir ist neben dem Träger nur ein Fahrrad beschädigt, aber leicht hätte hier ein anderes Fahrzeug oder ein Fußgänger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden können. 

Wie auch immer: Atera verbietet sich den direkten Kundenkontakt und empfiehlt den Händler als Ansprechpartner. Mein Träger ist nun seit ca 2 Wochen bei Atera. Ich werde hier beizeiten noch mitteilen wie die Sache ausgegangen ist. Der für mich beste Fall wäre ja Geld zurück und Fahrradschaden begleichen, aber die Kommunikation bisher mit Atera spricht eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Chrashem (30. Dezember 2014)

Hey
ich kann deinen Ärger gut nachvollziehen. Habe ebenfalls das ein oder andere Problem mit Atera. Bei mir handelt es sich um einen Strada DL 2 bei denen sich die abschließbaren Halter auch ohne Schlüssel öffnen lassen bzw. sich diese auch gerne mal selbst öffnen. Mir ist zum Glück kein Fahrrad runtergekommen, da ich noch mit zusätzlichen Gurten arbeite. Aber Atera und mein Händler streubten sich in diesem Fall irgendetwas zu unternehmen. Weitere Kommunikation blieb aus. Für mich ist das der letzte Laden. NIE WIEDER ATERA !!!! Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du dennoch dein Geld wieder bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (30. Dezember 2014)

Das WWW gibt ja oft vergleichbare Fälle her, habt ihr eure Probleme mal gegoogelt?
Wenn es desöfteren auftritt, wird sich definitiv was finden lassen.

@BurnInHell Wofür ist diese Schraube genau gut? Um den Haltearm am Träger zu fixieren?
Dann wird auf der Gegenseite ja bestimmt eine Art Handrad aufgeschraubt sein oder?


----------



## memphis35 (30. Dezember 2014)

Da geht es jetzt um die Produkthaftung  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Produkthaftung  ( Schaden an deinem Bike ) Wobei in Österreich nur der 500€ übersteigende Schaden ersetzt wird .
und Garantie ( kaputter Träger ) .
Wenn Atera sich weigert Ersatz zu leisten bleibt dir leider als letzter Ausweg nur der Rechtsweg .
Aber mal abwarten was rauskommt .


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. Dezember 2014)

Oh, das ist bitter UND gefährlich!
Ich habe den selben Träger als 3er Variante.
Die Haltearme sind in der Tat sehr wackelig.
Ich fahre nun aber schon seit ca. 5 jahren regelmäßig damit rum.
Bis jetzt hat alles gehalten.
Google spuckt  nix zu deinem Problem aus.
Doch ein "Einzelfall"?
Daß die Schraube unterdimensioniert ist ,dachte ich mir auch schon öfters.


----------



## BurnInHell (30. Dezember 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Das WWW gibt ja oft vergleichbare Fälle her, habt ihr eure Probleme mal gegoogelt??



Also tatsächlich habe ich nichts weiter dazu gefunden, bei Amazon sind die Träger auch kaum schlecht bewertet. Wir benutzen den Träger aber häufiger als die meisten, weil er zum Arbeitsweg gehört (Kinder ins Auto, Fahrrad auf den Träger, Kinder in der Schule und Kita abladen, dann mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, auf dem Rückweg umgekehrt). Wenn man nur alle 3 Jahre im Sommer einen Bikeurlaub macht, dann ist das eine andere Belastung als täglich bei Wind, Wetter und jetzt auch Schnee und Frost damit unterwegs zu sein.

Das mit dem Einzelfall kann schon sein, aber aus meiner Sicht bleibt: die Schraube ist ein Witz und der Service ist bisher schlecht.



EinsRakete schrieb:


> @BurnInHell Wofür ist diese Schraube genau gut? Um den Haltearm am Träger zu fixieren?
> Dann wird auf der Gegenseite ja bestimmt eine Art Handrad aufgeschraubt sein oder?



Diese Schraube hält als schwächstes Glied das komplette Gewicht des Rades bei allen Beschleunigungen, die so ein Auto machen kann. Ich habe zwar keinen Ferrari, aber bei Atera müssen die ja zumindest mit dem Extremsten spezifizierten Fall testen, also 25kg Fahrräder mit in 4sek von 0 auf 100 beschleunigen und abbremsen. Ich bin kein Physiker, aber da kommen schon enorme Kräfte zusammen und die landen alle auf genau dieser einen Schraube. Der Kopf der Schraube ist in einem verpressten Ding, das am Träger selbst befestigt ist, und der Schaft steckt in dem Haltearm, der das Rad am Rahmen hält.

Ich weiß, dass man als Materialwissenschaftler genau berechnen kann, wie man eine Schraube für welche Zwecke dimensioniert und leider kann ich da nicht mitreden, ABER ich habe gerade meinen Dachboden ausgebaut und die paar 100 völlig unbeschleunigbaren Kilo Holz und Gipskarton haben ohne Übertreibung nach ca 2000 Schrauben verlangt, von denen jede größer dimensioniert war, als diese eine im Haltearm.


----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2014)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> ...mit dem Extremsten spezifizierten Fall testen, also 25kg Fahrräder mit in 4sek von 0 auf 100 beschleunigen


und an einen porsche GT3, ferrari 458 speziale und ähnliche, mit denen man in 4sec auf 100 kommt, bekommt man den träger dran?


----------



## damonsta (30. Dezember 2014)

Rs6?


----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2014)

packt der die 3,9sec noch, wenn hinten quer bikes drauf sind?


----------



## BurnInHell (30. Dezember 2014)

Also ein Auto ohne AHK geht ja gar nicht - Die würde ich mir auch an den Porsche randübeln  
Also im Ernst: Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass die Anleitung glaube ich keine Maximalbeschleunigung vorschreibt, also ist erlaubt, was möglich ist. In meinem Fall war das ja auch gar nicht nötig, um die Schraube abzureißen. Atera muss sich aber sehr sicher mit der kleinen Schraube sein, denn eine größere oder festere Schraube wäre ja nur einen kleinen Centbetrag teurer.


----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2014)

das hier zu diskutieren bringt dir am ende vermutlich wenig. dein problem ist ein fall für die gewährleistung. die ist klar geregelt. wenn sich atera blöd stellt, wirst du um einen anwalt, der dir den entstandenen schaden wieder eintreibt, nicht drum rum kommen. ob die schraube nun zu dünn ausgelegt ist oder nicht, sollte nicht dein problem sein. das muss atera klären und ggf. maßnahmen ergreifen. aber dass die dinger reihenweise brechen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (30. Dezember 2014)

Wird die Schraube von vorne durch die Halteklammer geschraubt?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> ...dein problem ist ein fall für die gewährleistung. die ist klar geregelt.



Wobei die Beweislast jetzt bei ihm liegt dass der Mangel ( die von ihm vermutete Unterdimensionierung ) von Anfang an ursächlich für das jetzige Versagen war und keine sonstigen Gründe.

Gibt es keine größeren Versagensmuster im Feld ( die Info wird niemand rausrücken, auch nicht auf Druck eines Anwalts ), sieht es wahrscheinlich schlecht aus. Ist wirklich auszuschließen dass keine Fehlbedienung wie ein zu festes Zudrehen der Knebelmutter vorliegt? Am Bruchbild lässt sich der Grund des Versagens normalerweise eindeutig zuordnen und feststellen. Auch ein Sprödbruch wäre denkbar, was ganz einfach festzustellen ist und eventuell ein Ansatz für den Gewährleistungsanspruch wäre. Allerdings hat er die Sache aus der Hand gegeben und ist jetzt auf die Aussage des Herstellers angewiesen.

Geld zurück und Schaden begleichen zu fordern wird beim Hersteller nur ein müdes Lächeln verursachen selbst wenn diese Forderung von einem Anwalt kommt. Bei einer berechtigten Reklamationen wird lediglich das schadhafte Teil ersetzt.


----------



## damonsta (31. Dezember 2014)

Nicht ganz. Mangelfolgeschäden würden auch beseitigt werden müssen.


----------



## memphis35 (31. Dezember 2014)

Atera gibt 3 Jahre Garantie , was soll der TE sich da mit dem Händler auseinandersetzen ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Händler ist IMMER der Ansprechpartner, nie der Hersteller.

@damonsta : Dann muß der Mangel aber bewiesen werden und das Beweisstück ist jetzt beim Hersteller. Dass der für diesen Folgeschaden aufzukommen hat kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen aber wir werden es sehen. Spekulationen helfen ihm jetzt auch nicht weiter. Ärgerlich ist es auf alle Fälle.

Noch was an den TE: Frost macht dem Werkstoff gar nichts aus, Streusalz schon


----------



## damage0099 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mir was 'basteln':
- Alu-Bolzen drehen (lassen), einpressen oder einkleben, Gewindebohrung rein, von hinten ne Schraube reindrehen und einkleben mit Loctite.
Fertig.
Kostet paar Euro oder nen Tick in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich meinte es so : Garantie gibt der Hersteller . Und der läßt die Abwicklung über einen Händler laufen . Aber ich brauche mich wegen Gewährleistung nicht mit dem Händler streiten .


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2014)

Doch! Das wird leider oftmals falsch verstanden. Dein Ansprechpartner ist nicht der Hersteller sondern der Händler, egal ob ein Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieanspruch geltend gemacht wird.

Erst wenn ab dem 7. Monat der Nachweis schwierig wird, das die Sache bei Übergabe mangelhaft war, sollte man über etwaige Garantieleistungen nachdenken ( Es gibt ja 24 Monate Gewährleistung. Die 7 Monate wären hier erfüllt, trotzdem würde ich den Weg über den Händler wählen ausser der Hersteller möchte dass der Käufer die Sache direkt an ihn sendet ). Der Träger ist schon beim Hersteller, von daher ist das schon gelaufen. Da der auch darauf verwiesen hat die Angelegenheit über den Händler laufen zu lassen ist das auch soweit geklärt.

Dann kommt es noch auf die Garantiebestimmungen an und so weiter und so fort. Das kann durchaus etwas komplex werden und nicht alle Fälle sind gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## noocelo (31. Dezember 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> (...) Dein Ansprechpartner ist nicht der Hersteller sondern der Händler, egal ob ein Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieanspruch geltend gemacht wird.(...)


sicher? nach meinem wissen liegt es im ermessen des kunden ob er sich an den händler oder den hersteller wendet; unabhängig von gewährleistung/garantie oder fristen. ich bevorzuge den kontakt mit dem hersteller, da es bei mir im schnitt kulanter und zackiger über die bühne ging.


----------



## memphis35 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das liegt im Ermessen der Garantiegebers . Man muß nur die Garantiebedingungen lesen .
Und auch den ganzen Thread um dem TE Tipps zu geben sollten die Hobbyjuristen lesen . Und ev. auch die Begriffe Sachmängelhaftung und Garantie studieren .
Das Teil ist 9 Monate alt . Somit muß der TE beweisen das der Radräger von Beginn an Mangelhaft war .  Oder von der Atera Garantie profitieren .


----------



## --- (31. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Alu-Bolzen drehen (lassen),



Warum willst du dort einen Bolzen aus Alu einsetzen?


----------



## EinsRakete (31. Dezember 2014)

Wenn diese Schraube durch den Nutzer festgezogen werden kann, mittels Werkzeug von Hand was auch immer, ist es möglich das zuviel Kraft aufgewendet wird. Ein wenig zuviel, dass Material bekommt einen Riss. Diesen Riss würde Niemand mit bloßen Augen sehen. Wasser dringt ein, da der Träger anscheinend gute 365Tage montiert ist, bekommt er alles ab. Ausdehnen, zusammenziehen etc.
Da das Wasser nicht frei von Mineralien ist, ist die Korrosion schon gegeben und zack wird das Material immer schwächer.

Daher nochmals die Frage, kann man als Nutzer an dieser Schraube irgendwie rumdrehen, dass dort eine Fehlbedienung vorliegen könnte?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> nach meinem wissen liegt es im ermessen des kunden ob er sich an den händler oder den hersteller wendet; unabhängig von gewährleistung/garantie oder fristen. ich bevorzuge den kontakt mit dem hersteller..



Nur wenn sich der Kunde auf die Herstellergarantie beruft muss er die Sache auch mit dem Hersteller klären.

Jetzt warten wir einfach mal ab wie sich die Angelegenheit entwickelt.


----------



## BurnInHell (31. Dezember 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Daher nochmals die Frage, kann man als Nutzer an dieser Schraube irgendwie rumdrehen, dass dort eine Fehlbedienung vorliegen könnte?



Eindeutig:Nein. Diese Schraube kann man erst sehen wenn sie bricht  Ich habe versucht sie hier rot einzuzeichnen (Ich vermute die Orientierung nur, sie könnte auch andersrum stecken. Den Kopf habe ich bisher nicht gesehen.):



Sie verbindet die Klemmung am Träger mit der Stange zum Fahrrad hin. Möglicherweise kommt man an sie ran, wenn man die Klemmung vom Rohr bekommt, aber ich wüsste nicht wie (steht auch nicht in der Anleitung). Diese Knebelräder an der Rohrklemmung (wo die 1 mit dem Drehpfeil dran ist) kann man lockern und festziehen, aber nicht abdrehen - das wäre ja auch witzlos, denn sonst wäre die Diebstahlsicherung absurd.

Zum Thema Wasser und Salz: Das kann sich sicher unter den Kuststoff ziehen und die Schraube schädigen, aber die Schraube ist nicht direkt den Wettereinflüssen ausgesetzt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2014)

Da hattest Du keine Chance etwas falsch zu machen. Mal gespannt wie Atera reagiert. Die Schraube "könnte" durch abrupte Wechselbelastungen gebrochen sein, was sie natürlich nicht soll und auch nicht darf. Den Grund des Versagens kann man nur nach Untersuchung der Bruchstelle nachweisen.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Januar 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Warum willst du dort einen Bolzen aus Alu einsetzen?


Weil sich das Plastik-Teil wahrscheinlich nimmer reparieren läßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (2. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Weil sich das Plastik-Teil wahrscheinlich nimmer reparieren läßt.



Ach das meinst du mit "Bolzen".


----------



## damage0099 (2. Januar 2015)

Ja genau, habe mich etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt...


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso das Atera nicht großzügig regelt, wird ja hoffentlich ein Einzelfall sein. Bei den satten Gewinnen die die machen sollte das selbstverständlich sein. Eine fehlerhafte Benutzung durch den Geschädigten kann wohl ausgeschlossen werden (bei dieser Schraube). Keine gute Werbung für Atera.

.


----------



## damonsta (3. Januar 2015)

Woher kennst du deren Gewinnspanne? Ist hier in dem Forum eigentlich ganz witzig. Jeder Händler schaufelt Geld und fährt Porsche, und die Hersteller haben mindestens 50fachen Aufschlag. Wacht auf Leute.


----------



## --- (3. Januar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Eine fehlerhafte Benutzung durch den Geschädigten kann wohl ausgeschlossen werden (bei dieser Schraube).



Es gibt wahrscheinlich duzente Gründe warum eine Schraube bricht. Das Drehmoment nicht einzuhalten ist nur einer davon.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Januar 2015)

In einer Serienfertigung werden Anzugsmomente üblicherweise überwacht. Würde mich sehr wundern wenn Atera das nicht machen würde.


----------



## Schoasdromme (3. Januar 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Es gibt wahrscheinlich duzente Gründe warum eine Schraube bricht. Das Drehmoment nicht einzuhalten ist nur einer davon.


Diese Schraube kann man selber nicht anziehen oder lösen, da sie nicht zugänglich ist, und daß ATERA das Drehmoment nicht einhält, glaube ich nicht (wie mein Vorredner schon sagte).


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Es gibt wahrscheinlich duzente Gründe



Lesen hilft,
und vor dem tippen, Gehirn einschalten!

.


----------



## noocelo (3. Januar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Lesen hilft,
> und vor dem tippen, Gehirn einschalten!


... nur weil du nicht mit einer ente per du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... nur weil du nicht mit einer ente per du bist.


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Januar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


Lies dir post 32 GENAU durch 
duz ente


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Lesen hilft,
> und vor dem tippen, Gehirn einschalten!
> 
> .


Applaus! Du hast einen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden. Hattest einen wachen Moment, oder?


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Applaus! Du hast einen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden.



Ich habe weder einen gesucht, noch behauptet einen gefunden zu haben!
Es ging einzig und allein um die Tatsache das Du nichts gelesen, oder verstanden hast, dann aber hirnlos vom Drehmoment einer Schraube laberst die der TE im Normalfall nie zu Gesicht hätte bekommen dürfen. 

.


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Januar 2015)

Naja, das kommt beim
*Titty Twister*
öfters vor, daß er schreibt ohne sich vorher zu informieren.
Ist aber nun schon zu Offtopic.
Mich würde vielmehr interessieren, wie der "Fall" ausgeht, sprich, was ATERA dazu letzendlich sagt.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2015)

Würde ich auch gern wissen. Was ist eigentlich generell von gebrauchten heckträgern zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern wissen. Was ist eigentlich generell von gebrauchten heckträgern zu halten?



Kommt immer darauf an wie alt etc.

Paulchen ist sehr robust und jedes Teil einzeln nachkaufbar.

Grüsse


----------



## Schoasdromme (9. Januar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern wissen. Was ist eigentlich generell von gebrauchten heckträgern zu halten?


Ich denke mal, das kommt darauf an wie oft der Träger benutzt wurde und wie oft du ihn nutzen willst.
Ich persönlich würde  ein da kein Vertrauen haben, benutze meinen ATERA relativ oft (auch zum Teil mit 2 schweren DH bikes)
und das Teil ist nach ein paar Jahren nun doch schon recht ausgenudelt...


----------



## geopard (9. Januar 2015)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das kommt darauf an wie oft der Träger benutzt wurde und wie oft du ihn nutzen willst.
> Ich persönlich würde  ein da kein Vertrauen haben, benutze meinen ATERA relativ oft (auch zum Teil mit 2 schweren DH bikes)
> und das Teil ist nach ein paar Jahren nun doch schon recht ausgenudelt...



Was ist da alles ausgenudelt?


----------



## Schoasdromme (9. Januar 2015)

Naja, die ganzen Verbindungen und Halterungen sind nicht mehr so "starr" wie im Neuzustand...einfach etwas ausgeleiert(aber noch nicht  wackelig!)
Und natürlich ziehe ich die zugänglichen Schrauben immer wieder mal nach.
Daß so ein Teil mit der Zeit etwas an Stabilität bzw. Steifigkeit verliert, liegt auf der Hand, da sich enorme Kräfte entwickeln.
Im übrigen fixiere ich sogar immer die Bremshebel der bikes, damit diese in Kurven nicht so sehr nach links /rechts "fahren" können.
Das entlastet die Haltearme.


----------



## BurnInHell (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe leider noch keine Nachrichten vom Händler oder Hersteller (Habe schon nachgefragt) aber wollte mal kurz ein Foto von der Stelle an meinem neuen Heckträger zeigen:



Das ist der Westfalia BC60 Heckträger (genauer: ModellNr 350030600001), bei dem 2012 glaube ich bei einem ADAC oder Stiftung Warentest Test die Arme gebrochen oder abgerissen sind. Darauf hat Westfalia wohl nachgebessert und ich habe dieses aktuelle Modell. Es handelt sich um eine M8 Schraube, die quasi durchgehend ist. Ich habe jetzt natürlich keine weiteren Erfahrungen, aber wenn es etwas zu melden gibt werde ich das hier tun.


----------



## Schoasdromme (14. Januar 2015)

Diese Art der Klemmung paßt jedoch nicht für jeden Rahmen (z.B. Blechboxdesign), was meine Begründung für den ATERA war.


----------



## BurnInHell (14. Januar 2015)

Du hast Recht, aber man kann nicht alles haben und ich selbst habe solche Rahmen nicht. Ich finde auch die Ratsche war die bequemere, also schnellere Lösung. Unsere Kandidaten waren der Westfalia und der Thule EasyFold. Da haben beide dieselbe Klemmung, aber der Westfalia lässt sich noch kleiner verstauen als der Thule (für wen das relevant ist). Ausserdem mag ich Westfalia, weil ich ursprünglich aus Hagen komme und in dem Laden in meiner Kindheit einige Zeit verbracht habe...


----------



## BurnInHell (30. Januar 2015)

Ich kann das Thema hiermit erstmal beenden: Ich habe eine komplette Rückzahlung vom Händler bekommen und Atera hat mir gestern die gewünschten 50€ für den beschädigten Lenker und Griff überwiesen. Für mich ist also nach diesem Defekt der Optimalfall eingetreten, wobei der Schaden am Fahrrad glücklicherweise ausgesprochen gering war und Atera damit vermutlich auch den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gegangen ist.


----------



## noocelo (30. Januar 2015)

... und, welcher wird dein nächster?


----------



## Xyz79 (30. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch. Ging ja noch mal gut aus! 
Die ganze Sache hätte ja auch richtig böse ausgehen können. 
Da Bau ich lieber weiterhin die Rückbank aus und stell die Kiste hinten rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodyAllein (26. April 2016)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Also eigentlich würde ich selbst von Atera nichts mehr kaufen, aber macht euch ein Bild und entscheidet:
> 
> Ich habe im März einen Atera Starda Sport M2 gekauft. Der passte vom Öffnungswinkel sehr gut zu unseren langen Heckklappe, mit der andere Träger Probleme hatten, dh mit abgeklapptem Träger konnte man trotzdem die Klappe nicht öffnen. Bis vor kurzem gab es auch keine Probleme, bis dann am 10.12 der Haltearm aus der Verankerung gerissen ist und das Fahrrad dann quasi während der Fahrt auf die Straße umgefallen ist, noch gehalten von den Gurten an den Rädern und so noch ein paar Meter über die Straße geschleift worden ist. Ich möchte hinzufügen, dass ich gerade mit meinen Kindern hinten und der Schwiegermutter auf dem Beifahrersitz von der Kita gemütlich losgefahren bin und gerade kein Rennen gefahren habe. Die Geschichte ist bei höchstens 30km/h passiert.
> 
> ...





BurnInHell schrieb:


> Also eigentlich würde ich selbst von Atera nichts mehr kaufen, aber macht euch ein Bild und entscheidet:
> 
> Ich habe im März einen Atera Starda Sport M2 gekauft. Der passte vom Öffnungswinkel sehr gut zu unseren langen Heckklappe, mit der andere Träger Probleme hatten, dh mit abgeklapptem Träger konnte man trotzdem die Klappe nicht öffnen. Bis vor kurzem gab es auch keine Probleme, bis dann am 10.12 der Haltearm aus der Verankerung gerissen ist und das Fahrrad dann quasi während der Fahrt auf die Straße umgefallen ist, noch gehalten von den Gurten an den Rädern und so noch ein paar Meter über die Straße geschleift worden ist. Ich möchte hinzufügen, dass ich gerade mit meinen Kindern hinten und der Schwiegermutter auf dem Beifahrersitz von der Kita gemütlich losgefahren bin und gerade kein Rennen gefahren habe. Die Geschichte ist bei höchstens 30km/h passiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodyAllein (26. April 2016)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Also eigentlich würde ich selbst von Atera nichts mehr kaufen, aber macht euch ein Bild und entscheidet:
> 
> Ich habe im März einen Atera Starda Sport M2 gekauft. Der passte vom Öffnungswinkel sehr gut zu unseren langen Heckklappe, mit der andere Träger Probleme hatten, dh mit abgeklapptem Träger konnte man trotzdem die Klappe nicht öffnen. Bis vor kurzem gab es auch keine Probleme, bis dann am 10.12 der Haltearm aus der Verankerung gerissen ist und das Fahrrad dann quasi während der Fahrt auf die Straße umgefallen ist, noch gehalten von den Gurten an den Rädern und so noch ein paar Meter über die Straße geschleift worden ist. Ich möchte hinzufügen, dass ich gerade mit meinen Kindern hinten und der Schwiegermutter auf dem Beifahrersitz von der Kita gemütlich losgefahren bin und gerade kein Rennen gefahren habe. Die Geschichte ist bei höchstens 30km/h passiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2016)

Das Übungsforum ist ganz unten.


----------



## hartlfischer (24. August 2020)

_Hallo Zusammmen,

ich denke mein Vorfall passt ganz gut in diesen Thread. 
Ich kann euch nur warnen einen Fahrradträger von Atera zu kaufen.
Für meinen ca 10 Jahre alten Strada DL 3 gibt es keine Sicherheitsrelevanten Ersatzteile mehr._
Nach einem Anruf von meinem Fachhändler bei Atera wurde ihm mitgeteilt dass es 
für diesen Typ Klemmung auf der Anhängekupplung keine Reparaturlösung gibt.

Es gab auch keinen Lösungsvorschlag vom Hersteller dafür.

Also bleibt nach zehn Jahren nur wegschmeißen.

Nie mehr wieder Atera.

Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Zeit

Leonhard


----------



## DJTornado (24. August 2020)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass du auch nie etwas bei anderen Herstellern nach 10 Jahren benötigst, sonst musst du noch mehr Warnungen abgeben...


----------



## haibiker1290 (3. November 2020)

Servus
Mein atera Strada ist jetzt ca. 15 Jahre alt, und seit letzter Woche bekomme ich ihn auf der Kupplung nicht mehr fest, selbst auf höchster Stufe.
Laut atera ist er überspannt! Dafür gibt es ein Ausgleich Blech welches in das Maul gesteckt wird und somit die Spannung wieder vorhanden ist.
Mal sehen


----------



## sharky (3. November 2020)

das klingt für mich nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend...


----------



## memphis35 (3. November 2020)

In 10 Jahren wahrscheindlich schon 3 - 4 neue Autos und das 10te neue Bike  aber beim Radträger bricht die Welt zusammen


----------



## sharky (3. November 2020)

memphis35 schrieb:


> In 10 Jahren wahrscheindlich schon 3 - 4 neue Autos und das 10te neue Bike  aber beim Radträger bricht die Welt zusammen


du lebst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibiker1290 (3. November 2020)

Beim Radträger bricht nicht die Welt zusammen , sondern die Räder liegen auf der Straße! Nicht gerade schön oder


----------



## sharky (3. November 2020)

was er wohl sagen wollte:

wenn ein radträger nach 10-15 jahren den geist aufgibt und es keine ersatzteile mehr gibt, dann wird hier ein aufschrei veranstaltet. in der zeit haben viele 3-4 PKW und noch mehr räder durch, bei denen ähnliches der fall sein dürfte, wo es aber keinen derartigen aufschrei gibt

ich finde es auch etwas übertrieben, bei dem alter und der nicht-verfügbarkeit von ersatzteilen so einen aufstand zu machen. wenn sich der ausfall nicht ankündigt und die räder spontan auf der straße liegen, ist es was anderes. aber in deinem fall ist dem nicht so. du hast ja gemerkt, was los ist.


----------



## Schoasdromme (3. November 2020)

haibiker1290 schrieb:


> Servus
> Mein atera Strada ist jetzt ca. 15 Jahre alt, und seit letzter Woche bekomme ich ihn auf der Kupplung nicht mehr fest, selbst auf höchster Stufe.
> Laut atera ist er überspannt! Dafür gibt es ein Ausgleich Blech welches in das Maul gesteckt wird und somit die Spannung wieder vorhanden ist.
> Mal sehen


Dieses Ausgleichsblech hatte ich bei meinem ATERA auch verbaut.
Eine Zeit lang hielt der Träger wieder auf der Kupplung.
Irgendwann ist dann der Spannhebel abgebrochen. War nur mit einem Punkt angeschweißt...
Ein Glück, dass das nicht auf der Autobahn, sondern zuhause passiert ist.
Ich benutze nun glücklich einen THULE, da kann man die Vorspannung des Spannhebels einstellen.


----------



## memphis35 (3. November 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> du lebst


Na ja , nachdem mir gestern die Haftgrenze auf feuchtem Laub aufgezeigt wurde muß ich sagen mehr schlecht als recht


----------



## sharky (4. November 2020)

ich dachte weniger an einen radunfall als an das, was bei euch passiert ist 
aber beim biken hat der sicherheitsbewusste österreicher ja seine pudelmütze auf, die im gegensatz zu einem helm beim sturz ja nicht kaputt geht und damit ja mehr schutz bieten muss : D


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2020)

Hingeflogen? Und ich dachte, Pinguine seien flugunfähig... 

Besser Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (4. November 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> als an das, was bei euch passiert ist


Shit happens^2



sharky schrieb:


> aber beim biken hat der sicherheitsbewusste österreicher ja seine pudelmütze auf, s : D


Das kann ich bestätigen . Das Bild ist von einer Stunde vor dem Hoppala von meiner Begleitung


----------



## sharky (4. November 2020)

sehr löblich, safety first... zumindest für die strickmütze


----------



## luftschaukel (20. September 2021)

haibiker1290 schrieb:


> Servus
> Mein atera Strada ist jetzt ca. 15 Jahre alt, und seit letzter Woche bekomme ich ihn auf der Kupplung nicht mehr fest, selbst auf höchster Stufe.
> Laut atera ist er überspannt! Dafür gibt es ein Ausgleich Blech welches in das Maul gesteckt wird und somit die Spannung wieder vorhanden ist.
> Mal sehen


Ich habe seit gestern das gleiche Problem!
ca.500m vor der Haustür gibts einen dumpfen Schlag im Fahrzeug, Stein war es nicht, klingt anders.
Ich hatte irgendwie sofort den Heckträger im Verdacht und bin noch ganz langsam heim gefahren und habe die Räder im Rückspiegel beobachtet.

Heute dann mal genau nach geschaut, der Träger lässt sich nicht mehr auf der Kupplung fest machen. WEnn man ein paar mal wackelt gibts einen lauten knacks und der Träger ist lose auf der Kupplung.
Wird wohl das selbe Problem sein.

Man hab ich Bock mir einen neuen zu kaufen...
Schweine Kohle kosten die Teile......


----------



## Schoasdromme (20. September 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern das gleiche Problem!
> ca.500m vor der Haustür gibts einen dumpfen Schlag im Fahrzeug, Stein war es nicht, klingt anders.
> Ich hatte irgendwie sofort den Heckträger im Verdacht und bin noch ganz langsam heim gefahren und habe die Räder im Rückspiegel beobachtet.
> 
> ...


Siehe Post Nr. 64 von mir.
Da gab es auch einen Knall, als der Hebel abgebrochen ist.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. September 2021)

Tja, dann hab ich jetzt wohl einen Haufen Schrott in der Garage liegen.


----------



## gasgas03 (21. September 2021)

Ich hatte vor 4 Jahren Probleme mit der Klemmung auf der AHK mit meinem Strada DL2.
Da war die Schweißnaht am Exzenter gebrochen. Ich habe dann Atera direkt angeschrieben,
mit Versand hat mich die Reparatur +-85€ gekosten.


----------



## luftschaukel (21. September 2021)

Was ist denn der Exzenter?


----------



## gasgas03 (21. September 2021)

Sieht bei mir so aus, roter Pfeil, das Teil ist an der anderen Seite geschweißt.


----------



## luftschaukel (21. September 2021)

Schaut bei mir eigentlich ganz normal aus.


----------



## gasgas03 (21. September 2021)

Andere Seite auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lastenesel (16. Mai 2022)

Wie pflegt ihr den Rollenmechanismus? 

Bei meinem EVO3 quietscht es dermaßen beim absenken, dass es mir in den Ohren bimmelt...


----------

